
Valve Index review: High-powered VR at a high-end price - malmaud
https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/28/19102584/valve-index-steamvr-headset-review-shipping-today
======
ladberg
I have a Vive and might go for the Index at some point down the line when I
have a better PC, and there was one thing about this article that annoyed me
(otherwise great though). I see lighthouses as possibly the best way to do
spatial tracking, and have had much better success with them than visual
tracking.

Basically, they completely avoid the visual tracking problem that can have
issues in plain environments, dark rooms, and when the controllers are out of
view. They're definitely expensive and I'll be keeping my v1 lighthouses from
my Vive for a while, but I think they're worth it for the better VR
experience.

